# Strange growth on my Lily



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I found a rather large, hard lump on my Lily today. It is on the skin near her mouth. I have never seen one like this before..it is hard and painless, but it has tiny little scabs all over it and it bleeds easily...I will take her to the vet but has anyone seen anything like this before?? I am concerned..Thanks..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It might be an abscessed tooth April, so ask the vet to be sure. That would be my first guess.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ru has had a small growth on her back for ages. I bleeds easily and gets scabby...it almost looks like a big wart. The vet didn't see any reason to remove it, but if Lily has the same thing, it could be irritated a lot because it is close to her mouth.

Try not to worry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It sounds like a wart also, but my dog's were older when they got them. I hope everything is OK.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I have no idea. Can you post a photo of it? Hope it's nothing but definitely warrants a trip to the vet.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have no idea what it could be, but happy to hear that she's going to the vets. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

April, I hope it is nothing to worry about. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Alvin had a place like that on his back too. It would get scabby too. The doctor wasn't concerned about it because it was on his back, said it was some kind of wart ( I can't remember exactly what he called it ). Like Sylvia said, being close to her mouth might make them want to do something about it though.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> It might be an abscessed tooth April, so ask the vet to be sure. That would be my first guess.


 She just had a dental, but I looked inside her mouth on that side and did not see any swelling. It seems to me that an abscess would be painful...and she is not in any discomfort.



Sylie said:


> Ru has had a small growth on her back for ages. I bleeds easily and gets scabby...it almost looks like a big wart. The vet didn't see any reason to remove it, but if Lily has the same thing, it could be irritated a lot because it is close to her mouth.
> 
> Try not to worry.


 Yes, what Lily has sounds similar..I remember you telling us about Ru..thanks, Sylvia.

UOTE=Furbabies mom;2081048]It sounds like a wart also, but my dog's were older when they got them. I hope everything is OK.[/QUOTE]Thanks..yes, she is only 3..I didn't know they could get warts. 



Snowbody said:


> April - I have no idea. Can you post a photo of it? Hope it's nothing but definitely warrants a trip to the vet.


Thanks, Sue..I will try to take a pic... 



mysugarbears said:


> I have no idea what it could be, but happy to hear that she's going to the vets. Let us know what the vet says.


Thanks, Debbie..I will let ya'll know.



ckanen2n said:


> April, I hope it is nothing to worry about. Let us know what the vet says!


Me, too..but it does not bother her..



LuvMyBoys said:


> Alvin had a place like that on his back too. It would get scabby too. The doctor wasn't concerned about it because it was on his back, said it was some kind of wart ( I can't remember exactly what he called it ). Like Sylvia said, being close to her mouth might make them want to do something about it though.


Thanks, Laura..a wart does not sound too bad..but I will get her looked at


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex had something like a lump on his bottom lip. The vet did not want to do a biopsy because he said it is very painful and at the age Alex was unlikely to be cancer. It never got bigger and did never bothered him. If you did not look for it, you could not see it.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

April I pray everything is ok ! please let us know ......


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*I took a pic of the growth...*









Not the best pic, but maybe some of you can get an idea..


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, I am sorry to hear about Lily. It doesn't sound like anything I have ever seen. Please let us know how she is after the vet visit. Hugs :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Wonder if it a "pimple" type thing where the whisker grows. I would clean it up, put a little neosporin on it, and watch it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It kind of looks like a wart.....I would put Bacitracin on it.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus and Grace have had those before.

I put Colodial Silver on them... they clear up in a few days.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, the only reason I am thinking a tooth is because it is near the mouth---and the pix looks about the same. I had a pup once that had 2 abscessed teeth that looked like this (at different times). I am not saying that is what it is, but do ask the vet. It is improbable since she is only 3. 
If you have any of C Christensen's Peace & Kindness I would use it daily to see if there is any improvement.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> April I pray everything is ok ! please let us know ......


Thank you..I will



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, I am sorry to hear about Lily. It doesn't sound like anything I have ever seen. Please let us know how she is after the vet visit. Hugs :wub:


Thanks, Barbara..



jmm said:


> Wonder if it a "pimple" type thing where the whisker grows. I would clean it up, put a little neosporin on it, and watch it.


Thanks, Jackie..will do..I will probably have it looked at on Monday



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> It kind of looks like a wart.....I would put Bacitracin on it.


I have some..thanks



Grace'sMom said:


> Gus and Grace have had those before.
> 
> I put Colodial Silver on them... they clear up in a few days.


Thank you



edelweiss said:


> April, the only reason I am thinking a tooth is because it is near the mouth---and the pix looks about the same. I had a pup once that had 2 abscessed teeth that looked like this (at different times). I am not saying that is what it is, but do ask the vet. It is improbable since she is only 3.
> If you have any of C Christensen's Peace & Kindness I would use it daily to see if there is any improvement.


It IS in an odd place..I will have her looked at on Monday..thanks for your insight, dear Sandi


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning. It does look like the "thing" on Ru. It is good to take her to the vet, but I'm sure you don't need to worry. MiMi wants to kiss Lilly's boo boo.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Good morning. It does look like the "thing" on Ru. It is good to take her to the vet, but I'm sure you don't need to worry. MiMi wants to kiss Lilly's boo boo.


Thank you, Auntie Sylvia..we have an appointment for 4:30 on Monday..that is sweet of MiMi to want to kiss Lily's boo-boo but I'm glad she can't..it's pretty gross..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks and sounds similar to the warts my Samantha got as she grew older. Hopefully, it will be something as simple as that and nothing to worry about.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

maggieh said:


> It looks and sounds similar to the warts my Samantha got as she grew older. Hopefully, it will be something as simple as that and nothing to worry about.



Thank you, Maggie...I did clean the area as Jackie suggested, and have now applied the Bacitracin a couple of times and it is BETTER ALREADY!!:chili::chili: The swelling has gone down, and all the nasty scabby stuff(sorry for being gross) is gone!! I can't believe it!:innocent: At this rate, maybe it will be gone by Monday, but we still have the appointment, just in case. You gals are just so smart!!!:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope it's minor, maybe just a little blemish of some sort especially since it's already getting better. btw, April LOVE your new siggy, the girls looks really cute! It's nice they all cooperated for the photo : )


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maglily said:


> I hope it's minor, maybe just a little blemish of some sort especially since it's already getting better. btw, April LOVE your new siggy, the girls looks really cute! It's nice they all cooperated for the photo : )


 thank you Brenda:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April what a scare, we all know our babies soooo well:wub: I hope when Monday comes little Lily is all well.
I also love your new siggy, how on earth did you get all three to look at you at the same time


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

April, maybe it was a bite of some sort or contact with something irritating and she scratched the area. Glad to hear the bacitracin is healing it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> April what a scare, we all know our babies soooo well:wub: I hope when Monday comes little Lily is all well.
> I also love your new siggy, how on earth did you get all three to look at you at the same time


Thanks, Paula..unfortunately we will need to see the vet...as far as the pic is concerned, all 3 are food-motivated.:HistericalSmiley:



Maisie and Me said:


> April, maybe it was a bite of some sort or contact with something irritating and she scratched the area. Glad to hear the bacitracin is healing it.


 Thank you..it doesn't look like a bite and I have not seen her scratching it..the swelling and bleeding is back..it looks like some kind of tumor...guess I'll find out later today..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi my friend, just checking to see how Lily is doing? I will be waiting to find out what is going on, w/prayers and interest. Please post when you can. Big hugs & stay positive!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Jett had something like that under his jaw/chin area where the hair kind of starts to grow in different directions. We're guessing it was something like an infected hair because it was a loose scab that came off by the time we got to the vet. I posted a pic of it on here a few years ago I think. Could be a bit of acne too. 

I love colloidal silver and use it whenever I find any kind of skin irritation. 

Let us know what you find out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's a link that has pics of the bump Jett had. Does it look like that? I can't really tell from the pic you posted. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88368


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

April- I wondered if it has something to do with that double dental she had.  Some kind of abscess from a injection or something. Or maybe it affected one of her whiskers. On the second one since he didn't put her to sleep he may have used some type of numbing injection. ?? Just a thought. 
Hope it clears up fast. Sammie sends a little "dance" to Lily. 
xoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

April, are you there? I need to hear from you about Lily! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- It reminds me of an ingrown hair that has gotten infected -- probably because it's near the mouth and comes in contact with food.

Sending lots of prayers and waiting to hear what your Vet had to say.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:
> 
> April, are you there? I need to hear from you about Lily! :wub:


I thought she said her appt . Was at 4:30


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have no idea what time it is where she is as I am on Greek time and it is 9:45 PM. With all the falling back w/the time zones I am sort of in the Twilight Zone at the moment! :HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I have no idea what time it is where she is as I am on Greek time and it is 9:45 PM. With all the falling back w/the time zones I am sort of in the Twilight Zone at the moment! :HistericalSmiley::innocent:


It!s almost 3:00 pm and I believe she is in the same time zine as I am.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi, you might be in bed asleep before I find out..I'm on eastern time so I haven't left yet...my vet was booked today, and I got the last appointment..I am wondering if it had anything to do with the dental, too..that nasty thing is oozing..I will let ya'll know as soon as I know..thanks so much everyone for your concern and support..:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck April.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If I wake in the night I will check in April otherwise in the AM---thinking of your baby so much!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, it has been hard for me to be online a lot right now. I feel rude not even having been able to answer thank you's on my FB wall.

Please know though ... that you and Lily have been in my prayers and that it is nothing serious. I will check in later this evening to see how the vet appointment went today.

Love and hugs for both of you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Back from the vet...*

Lily has a bacterial infection..there is no lump, the skin is thickened there..the vet put her on Clindamycin(antibiotic) twice a day and Muricin cream to put on the sore..but we have no idea how she got it..I'm glad I took her in..hopefully it will clear up with the meds..thank you all for your support..:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Lily has a bacterial infection..there is no lump, the skin is thickened there..the vet put her on Clindamycin(antibiotic) twice a day and Muricin cream to put on the sore..but we have no idea how she got it..I'm glad I took her in..hopefully it will clear up with the meds..thank you all for your support..:wub:


That's so weird. Wonder where or how she got it. Did he take a sample to check that it was bacterial? Hoping the meds work. :wub::wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If she had any open skin in that area - from playing with her siblings or scratching her face...normal doggy stuff ..... and then the bacteria got into the tiny opening - that could easily create a bacterial sore.

I'm glad you took her in and got some stuff to help treat it  Hope it clears up quick.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub::wub: I am relieved to hear it is something easy to fix. Kisses to Lily.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh man...I hope it's nothing like the celllulitis that I had. That was awful! And painful! Poor baby. Give her some very very gentle kisses for me. :smootch:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to hear that it's something that can be treated. Hope it clears up quickly!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aprilb said:


> Lily has a bacterial infection..there is no lump, the skin is thickened there..the vet put her on Clindamycin(antibiotic) twice a day and Muricin cream to put on the sore..but we have no idea how she got it..I'm glad I took her in..hopefully it will clear up with the meds..thank you all for your support..:wub:


So glad it's not a big deal!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, so happy its nothing. After you posted the pic it didn't look serious. Hugs to you and the babies. :hugging:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

That's some strong medicine! Hope it clears up quickly! Kisses for Lily!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> That's so weird. Wonder where or how she got it. Did he take a sample to check that it was bacterial? Hoping the meds work. :wub::wub:


 It is weird..yes, he did get a sample but he said that there was not as much bacteria as he was expecting..whatever that means..I have washed it at home and put antibiotic cream on it..maybe that's why?:blink:



Grace'sMom said:


> If she had any open skin in that area - from playing with her siblings or scratching her face...normal doggy stuff ..... and then the bacteria got into the tiny opening - that could easily create a bacterial sore. That's what the vet was thinking...I do know that Lily and Eva play together frequently..
> 
> I'm glad you took her in and got some stuff to help treat it  Hope it clears up quick.


Thank you, me too..the oozing and bleeding concerned me.



Sylie said:


> :wub::wub: I am relieved to hear it is something easy to fix. Kisses to Lily.


Thank you Auntie Sylvia..:wub:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh man...I hope it's nothing like the celllulitis that I had. That was awful! And painful! Poor baby. Give her some very very gentle kisses for me. :smootch:


 I don't think it is cellulitis..that's a lot worse..she has not run a fever and feels just fine..thank you for your support, Crystal



Furbabies mom said:


> Glad to hear that it's something that can be treated. Hope it clears up quickly!!


 Thank you so much, Deborah..I hope it clears up, too.



Ladysmom said:


> So glad it's not a big deal!


Thank you, Marj..I hope it stays "not a big deal."



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, so happy its nothing. After you posted the pic it didn't look serious. Hugs to you and the babies. :hugging:


 Thank you



ckanen2n said:


> That's some strong medicine! Hope it clears up quickly! Kisses for Lily!


It is strong..maybe because it is close to her mouth? Thank you, Carole..



edelweiss said:


> If I wake in the night I will check in April otherwise in the AM---thinking of your baby so much!


Awe-thank you "Dr" Sandi..



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> April, it has been hard for me to be online a lot right now. I feel rude not even having been able to answer thank you's on my FB wall.
> 
> Please know though ... that you and Lily have been in my prayers and that it is nothing serious. I will check in later this evening to see how the vet appointment went today.
> 
> Love and hugs for both of you.


You are sweet, Marie..you do not need to apologize for a thing..I know that you have had a lot on your plate lately..but thank you for thinking of us...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

April--So glad it's easily treatable. Penny had a little scratch / scab on top of her head once and one on her chest. I saw them blow drying her. But both went away on their own. I know they are from playing with Sammie. 
xoxo.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Gald to hear your Lily is going to be ok ))


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- just checking in on Lily today to see how she's doing. Hope the meds are helping.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear it's nothing too serious April.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> April--So glad it's easily treatable. Penny had a little scratch / scab on top of her head once and one on her chest. I saw them blow drying her. But both went away on their own. I know they are from playing with Sammie.
> xoxo.


Mine get those sometimes..the little teeny ones from playing too hard..



aksm4 said:


> Gald to hear your Lily is going to be ok ))


Thank you..hope so



Lacie's Mom said:


> April -- just checking in on Lily today to see how she's doing. Hope the meds are helping.


You are sweet..thank you..so far, so good..



Maglily said:


> Glad to hear it's nothing too serious April.


 Thanks for thinking of us, Brenda


----------

